# Freenas Grafiktreiber



## tk03 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mir auf mein Home PC Freenas installiert, was alles soweit alles geht. Nur meine Grafikkarte läuft dauer haft auf 100% was ich nicht wirklich möchte, daher meine frage ob ich irgendwie Treiber installieren kann? 

Meine Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX 512mb


----------

